# Reel Oil



## JoeD (Feb 15, 2006)

I know this has been asked before but I don't know how to search and am to old and lazy anyway------

What reel oil is preferred by the experts? Dipsay-Mike-Bantam speak up Please!

I know grease on brass gears But ?? oil on bearings and elsewhere.

Thanks in advance for the advise and help..


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

You are correct. Grease on the main gear, but lightly coated on half. i put a light coating on the frame (gear side) before putting the clutch cam assebly on to reduce friction and wear. As far as the oil; any light oil is good. Shimano, Reel butter, yellow rocket fuel, ect on the bearings. one drop..


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

Dipsay said:


> You are correct. Grease on the main gear, but lightly coated on half. i put a light coating on the frame (gear side) before putting the clutch cam assebly on to reduce friction and wear. As far as the oil; any light oil is good. Shimano, Reel butter, yellow rocket fuel, ect on the bearings. one drop..


You're correct; Dipsay. Any kind will work. I use mineral oil, but do have more bottles of oil than a pharmacy lying around.

I have been exposed to all kinds of concoctions for lubing a reel. Red, green, yellow, brown and many other shades; all purporting to be the 'best', but always came back to mineral oi.

I warm my bearings on a hot plate then put ONE DROP,(don't cheat), of oil on it. The bearing will literally suck the oil into itself.

I got into a reel, (pun intended), lengthy conversation? on another forum one time on just what constitutes 'one drop' which digressed into a lengthy discourse on whether a drop on a mosquito's proboscis is the same as one one on an elephant's appendage. :redface:

Have a Merry Christmas. Santa is watching you. :ac550: C2


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Our oil is pretty much a light mineral oil. This is all I use as well.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Grease vs oil...I have an older Daiwa spinning reel (Regal Z) that has really served me well...smooth and reliable. It has a bearing(instead of bushing) in the bail line roller. I've learned that this bearing needs oil daily when it's worked hard....the water seems to be washing the oil out. I tried using some waterproof blue grease on the bearing...pushing it in with fingers. It works well with grease...it turns freely and doesn't need cleaning and relube after a long day of use. That's the only bearing I use grease on.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I've been using red Rocket Fuel for years and have had pretty good luck with it. Of course, I'm no expert, just some dork with a fishing rod in my hands.


----------

